# Totally new to Ipad , advice appreciated



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Received a Ipad 2 yesterday as a gift (very surprised!), I am fairly low tech..any advice re the ipad, accessories (I know I want a key board) apps you love etc would be wonderful. I have found so much helpful info on these baords about Kindle..any ipad boards you love?Thank you


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There are some great iPad introductions out there. I like www.appadvice.com for their info, they have an app as well, and also www.ilounge.com. Both have info on cases, accessories, and a good list of starter apps.

Also, Padgadget is a nice resource, www.padgadget.com. Enjoy your nice new present! And if you have any problems, the people here are a great resource.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

There are tricks and shortcuts built into the virtual keyboard. I just learned about them yesterday. Here is one video about them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0ODrf_9_-A

I have a bluetooth keyboard that also holds the iPad up like a laptop screen. I still have to remember to touch the screen instead of using the keyboard for many functions.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

My all time favoured app is Flipboard - a kind of magazine layout of any newsfeed you want (including facebook and many blogs) it changed the way I read news. For note taking I use Evernote, it syncs across platforms and devices. Apples iWorks suite (pages, numbers and keynote, each app around US$ 10.-) are excellent office apps. Pages converts easily to Words, Numbers to Excel and Keynote to Powerpoint.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the best advice I could give would be to browse through the User Guide. It's available from the Bookmarks menu of he Safari browser, or can be downloaded to iBooks.

Mike


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I second Manou's suggestion about Flipboard. It really does make it very easy to read newsfeeds, facebook, twitter and is great if you follow blogs. If you follow the blogs through Google reader it is so easy to set them up and just flip through. It makes you feel as though you are just sitting there reading a magazine. If you are a gamer check out I-tunes now because I know EA Games and Gameloft have a lot of their games on sale right now for .99 cents.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Keep the good advice coming..hopefully my kids will hekp me set up the ipad tomorrow. I am not a gamer at all , the flipboard does sound very much worth checking out, thanks!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

My husband has a keyboard case for his iPad 2.  I believe it is a Kensington, although I'm not certain of the exact model.  I know it is (white) hard plastic.  He determined very early on that he can not use the iPad's on-screen keyboard easily and that he wanted a case that would offer more protection than the Apple iPad 2 cover, so the case/keyboard combo fits the bill nicely.  It does add a bit of weight to the iPad, though.  Have fun with your new iPad...you will love it!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I love my iPad2.  If you're planning to buy a keyboard, I'm selling a Zagg Logitech keyboard  that's still like new.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Vet said:


> Congratulations! I love my iPad2. If you're planning to buy a keyboard, I'm selling a Zagg Logitech keyboard that's still like new.


I just sent you a message


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Some favorite apps:

For news:

Washington Post (full paper is still free)
USA Today (ditto)
New York Times (only Top News section is free, but still worth it for that IMO)
Flipboard
Zite (similar, but has some more flexible customization options than flipboard)
NPR
BBC


Movies/TV:

Netflix (if you have an account)
Apple Trailers (movie previews)
Flixter (rottentomatoes reviews, showtimes etc.)
ABC
NBC
Hulu
Crackle

Games:

Words with Friends
Angry Birds
Plants vs. Zombies
Infinity Blade 1 & 2
NBA Jam

Productivity:

Goodreader (outstanding for reading and marking up PDF)
Pages (Apples MS Word equivalent)
Keynote (Apple's Powerpoint Equivalent)
Notability (good notetaking app--want to tryout Penultimate though to see if it's stylus support is better)
Evernote--good program to sync notes between ipad and desktop PC

Ebooks:

Kindle
OverDrive (libary ebooks--if reading on iPad easier to use than going through Kindle)
iBooks
Kobo
Stanza
Goodreads (if you use the cite to track your books)

Sports:

ESPN ScoreCenter XL
NBA Courtside
NFL '11
NCAA March Madness (can stream NCAA basketball tourney games when March gets here)

Misc:

The Weather Channel App
Dropbox (easiest way to get files on and off your iPad and synch up with Dropbox on your PCs)
Tunein Radio (streaming radio app)
Pandora (streaming music)
GPS Drive--good GPS app
DirecTV--if you have DTV, the app is great.  Can control the receiver and even watch 30 some channels live on your iPad
Atomic Web Browser--I still like this better than Safari
Facebook and Twitter--self explanatory


----------



## rjohnson (Jan 23, 2012)

If you do want to look for an appropriate stylus pen for your iPad, how about trying Zero Stylus? That's what I'm currently using for drawing my designs, and it ain't also shabby for gaming, too. 

ZeroStylus - Stylus for capacitive touchscreens


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I will check out the stylus mentioned thanks.  I purchased a rocketfish stylus but I have no basis to compare it to. (I did tie a small pink ribbon to the end of the stylus so I can keep track of it!)


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Just by luck on the same day Best Buy sent me 2 Best Buy rewards (from prior purchases) they put the logitech keyboard on sale to $49.99  Combined amount of the awards were..$50.00!
I am very happy with the logitech, easy to use and the keyboard has a nice feel to it. 
I have have been using a switch easy case back that I like and my Oberon Cover is enroute right now (LOVE Oberon).
    Thanks for the continued advice, I have plenty to learn about iPad!


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

re OBERON iPad2 cover

Gorgeous chocolate brown tree of life iPad2 cover is sitting in it's original packing wrapper, I am selling it so I can purchase it in saddle color. **BRAND new unused    $120 inc shipping


----------

